# Controlador para una tira de leds RGB



## fedex75 (Feb 9, 2007)

Hola a todos,

Soy novato en estas cuestiones y ahora estoy muy interesado en los LED y quiero hacer un controlador que me permita controlar (valga la redundancia) el encendido de cada color de la tira RGB por pasos, por ejemplo, si presiono el botón (tipo como los usados para timbres de casa) una vez, se encienden los azules, si lo presiono una vez más, se encienden los rojos y si lo presiono una vez más se encienden los verdes y si lo presiono una vez más regreso al primer paso.

Creo que es algo simple, sé que para que esto suceda, el (-) de los LED va conectado en serie con los de su mismo color, es decir, todos los (-) de los rojos van conectados en la misma serie, al igual que los verdes, así como lo azules y el (+) de todos ellos van en la misma serie, esto para que el controlador indique de manera separada el color que se irá prendiendo.

Alguien me dijo que con un timer sería muy sencillo pero tengo un problema, no tengo ni idea que es eso, el hecho que ya sea con timer o con algún controlador, no sé cómo hacerle.

Por otra parte está la cuestion de la alimentación eléctrica. A continuación les doy los detalles de las tiras de LED:

Medidas de cada tira = 360L×12W×0.8H mm
LEDs por tira = 36
Voltage = 12 VCD
Watts = 2.0 por tira

Bueno, pues ese es el concepto de lo que quiero hacer, como les comentaba, me imagino que es algo muy sencillo, tan sencillo que no tengo idea de cómo hacerlo    ojalá me pueda alguien apoyar y de preferencia me ayudaría mucho si la explicación fuera muy detallada y no con muchos términos técnicos ya que apenas me estoy iniciando en esto y aunque tengo el propósito de aprenderlo pues sé que llevará tiempo, espero que no sea mucho pedir.

Les mando un saludo a todos y excelente que existe este espacio!!!!


----------



## Apollo (Feb 9, 2007)

Hola fedex75:

No es muy complicado hacer el  circuito que describes. Te dejo uno que utiliza un contador 4017, y las barras de leds conectadas en paralelo, son sus resistencias por separado. Es muy básico, pero se puede desarrlollas de acuerdo a tus necesidades.

El circuito funciona de esta manera:

El 4017 es un contador con salidas en sistema decimal, tiene 10 pines de salida que se activan secuencialmente a cada pulso del reloj,  y un pin para regresar a la primer salida en el momento que desees.
La primer salida no está conectada, de manera que al encender el circuito ninguna de las barras enciende, al presionar el botón una vez, la salida activa es la 2, encendiendo los leds rojos, al siguiente pulso de entrada, la activa es la 3, encendiendo los leds verdes y apagando los rojos, al tercer pulso de entrada, la activa es la 4, encendiendo los leds azules y apagando los verdes, el cuarto pulso es para resetear el contador y volver al estado inicial.

Los leds no pueden ir conectados de esta manera en eun circuito real, necesitas de un transistor por cada barra de leds para no saturar la corriente de salida del integrado (Que por cierto no es muy grande).  En cuanto lo tenga te dejo el diagrama completo, (aunque el programa de simulación no puede simular circuitos digitales y análogos al mismo tiempo), así que sólo será la imagen.

El diagrama básico lo dejo en dos formatos, una imagen y un archivo del programa Circuit Maker 2000, para que puedas ver la simulación del circuito.

Espero y te sea útil esta información
Saludos  al foro


----------



## Apollo (Feb 10, 2007)

Hola fedex75:

Aqui están los otros dos diagramas, el único cambio es que los leds están conectados en paralelo y en serie.

Según los datos que dejaste, consumes 2W por barra, que a 12V, te generan un consumo de corriente de 1.66A aprox. por cada barra de leds. Los transistores que lleva el circuito (TIP32) pueden soportar 3A, de esta manera no necesitas un disipador muy grande.

En el segundo diagrama se modifica la conexión de los leds a una en serie, dependiendo del número de leds, y *haciendo los cálculos correspondientes,* podrías conectarlos todos en serie y posiblemente hasta quitar la resistencia limitadora que los conecta con el transistor.

Espero y te sea útil esta información

Saludos


----------



## fedex75 (Feb 13, 2007)

Muchas Gracias Apollo, voy a ver detalladamente lo que me mandaste y a ponerlo en marcha!!!! mil gracias!!! por tu tiempo y tu valiosa ayuda
Saludos


----------



## Apollo (Feb 13, 2007)

Hola fedex75:

Espero y con esta información puedas arrancar el proyecto, cualquier cosa, por aqui estamos.

Saludos al todos


----------



## fernandoae (Ene 16, 2009)

Cuales son tus conocimientos de electronica? sabes armar circuitos?...
yo te puedo explicar como hacer un control con tres potenciometros para que puedas variar el nivel de cualquiera de los tres colores independientemente.

Hey! suban las imagenes en .jpeg o .jpg  en una resolucion de 640x480 asi no hay que andar abriendo una por una y queda con mas onda el post.


----------



## isaak (Abr 3, 2009)

que tal fernando mandame eso ,me gustaria aprender como lo haces


----------



## fernandoae (Abr 4, 2009)

Bueno en cuanto instale el Eagle hago el esquema y lo comparto con ustedes, como se me dañò el disco rigido todavia no pase nada del disco que tengo para copia de seguridad


----------



## Mobiuz (May 1, 2009)

Hola, queria saber si moviendo el reset a la salida 7 puedo ponerle mas colores, mi idea es la misma que la de fedex75 pero agregandole conbinaciones de color para eso nesesitaria mas pines. en la imagen aclaro lo que quiero hacer, espero que se entienda. lo anaranjado son los diodos para que no se enciendan todos los colores.

Q0: Azul
Q1: Verde
Q2: Rojo
Q3: Azul-Rojo
Q4: Rojo-Verde
Q5: Azul-verde
Q6: Blanco(verde, rojo, azul)

y que resistencia me recomiendan para conectar los leds a 14v quiero que los 8 leds rgb dependan de 1 sola resistencia por color. de cuantos watts deberia ser? no quiero ponerlos en serie, ademas principalmente quiero conectarle 4 leds nadamas porque los otros 4 son para relojes que todabia no compre

es para poner en un auto, para cambiar los colores del tablero.

Gracias


----------



## fernandoae (May 1, 2009)

No seas rata, conviene poner 3 resistencias por led.


----------



## Mobiuz (May 1, 2009)

si, pero el problema es que no tengo mucho espacio, voy a intentar igual.


----------



## fernandoae (May 1, 2009)

Mobiuz dijo:
			
		

> si, pero el problema es que no tengo mucho espacio, voy a intentar igual.


Donde los pensas colocar? porque tambien podes usar resistencias de 1/4W (la mas chicas son)...
Acà te paso un circuito que es facil y te permite regular la intensidad de cada color, es el que prometi subir antes  
   me habia olvidado!


----------



## Mobiuz (May 1, 2009)

alado de lo que es el tablero, dentro de la carcasa que cubre el tablero. el pulsador va a estar escondido en una de las teclas. 
quiero mantener la originalidad y que no se vea a simple vista el circuito. lo del circuito que decis lo conozco pero el problema es que no tengo espacio para poner los potenciometros, y me gusta mas el que esta aca je y es mas facil de cambiar los colores.

el circuito que postie yo andara bien como lo puse?


----------



## fernandoae (May 1, 2009)

Ah acá està el circuito  que no lo subi en el mensaje anterior


----------



## Mobiuz (May 1, 2009)

je, no lo entiendo bien.


----------



## Mobiuz (May 6, 2009)

hola, les comento que hice el circuito y funciona a la perfecion, los transistores los cambie por unos bc337 y anda al pelo, pero noto que al tener 2 colores a la ves encenendidos me empieza a recalentar el integrado, no se que temperatura esta pero le calculo unos 40 grados, tocandolo siento que esta caliente, puede ser que se este saturando la salida del integrado? y en el caso de ser asi como, lo soluciono?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 26, 2009)

Si el integrado calienta es porque la salida es de maximo unos 20mA, entonces debes colocar un resistor de 1K y a la base de un transistor que haga de llave.

el control del efecto RGB se hace mezclando los colores, pero tambien variando la intensidad lumínica de los colores.

no es lo mismo mezclar verde y rojo ambos a 20mA, que verde a 10mA y rojo a 20mA.

por eso se colocan resistores variables en cada color.

saludos.


----------



## juan.jvillar (Sep 3, 2009)

fernandoae dijo:


> Ah acá està el circuito  que no lo subi en el mensaje anterior



Fer:

Cada circuito de esos sería para cada color cierto???.

En caso de usar un RGB, tendría que conectar cada salida de PWM a cada ánodo del led RGB, poniendo a masa el cátodo común del mismo?

Gracias por tu respuesta


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 8, 2009)

Exactamente, con las 3 resistencias correspondientes en el ánodo de cada color... te quedan 3 cables positivos y un negativo común a los 3.
Cualquier cosa me escriben, porque con lo de la actualización del foro se nos fueron las suscripciones a los temas y hay que hacerlo de vuelta


----------



## lacayodemanc (Sep 28, 2009)

fedex75 dijo:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> Soy novato en estas cuestiones y ahora estoy muy interesado en los LED y quiero hacer un controlador que me permita controlar (valga la redundancia) el encendido de cada color de la tira RGB por pasos, por ejemplo, si presiono el botón (tipo como los usados para timbres de casa) una vez, se encienden los azules, si lo presiono una vez más, se encienden los rojos y si lo presiono una vez más se encienden los verdes y si lo presiono una vez más regreso al primer paso.
> 
> ...



Te comento que yo consegui unas placas de 160 leds (40 verdes, 60 azules y 60 rojos) y los meti en un tacho tipo los de teatro Par 64, estuve a punto de comprar la controladora para conectarlos con la dmx, pero se me ocurrio probar primero.
Use la masa para los 3 colores y en principio conecte unas llaves entre el transformador y los positivos de cada color (Rojo,verde azul), pude manejarlos individual// y fusionar entre esos 3 colores. Pero como necesite agregar algunos colores mas (amarillo por ejemplo) tuve que comprar dimmers, (pero atensión que son para continua) los de alterna no sirven para leds, y aca en argentina tienen un costo de 18 dolares cada uno. En si, quedo muy bien, habre gastado la mitad o un poco mas que si los hubiera comprado y tienen ese sabor de que los hiciste vos, pero el tema es que para poder hacer una programacion o fusion de colores, si o si tenes que comprar la interface (80 dolares aprox). Espero que te sirva de algo mi experiencia


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 28, 2009)

http://picprojects.org.uk/projects/picprojects.htm

Acá tenes un controlador rgb MUCHISIMO (calculo unos 30$) mas barato que el de 80 dólares y muy bueno porque le podés hacer las secuencias a gusto:
http://picprojects.org.uk/projects/rgb/index.htm


----------



## ivans7m (Jul 8, 2010)

hola fernando, oye en circuito que pusiste arriba.. que valores son para las resistencias y capacitores del LM555?

y la salida del 555 no va conectada a nada?
podrias explicarme como funciona este circuito por favor?


----------



## fernandoae (Jul 9, 2010)

El del mensaje 14?


----------



## wilja (Sep 21, 2010)

hola que tal el hilo este esta muy interesante e estado mirando el primer esquema del post y me preguntaba si es posible que cuando este en una secuencia al mantener presinado el pulsador un momento  al soltar el pulsador en vez que pase a la siguiente secuencia que este pasara a modo reposo me refiero a la posicion 0 
[url=http://colgarfotos.com/?v=barrasdele.jpg]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Cacho (Sep 24, 2010)

wilja dijo:


> hola que tal el hilo este esta muy interesante e estado mirando el primer esquema del post y me preguntaba si es posible que cuando este en una secuencia al mantener presinado el pulsador un momento  al soltar el pulsador en vez que pase a la siguiente secuencia que este pasara a modo reposo me refiero a la posicion 0


Ahhhhh...

¿Y por qué por acá estás diciendo que lo vas a diseñar?


			
				wilja dijo:
			
		

> gracias por la respuesta ahora estaba haciendo unas   pruevas con un 555 ya comentare y pondre el diseño si sale bien y sino  ya volvere a preguntar mas gracias



Hay una cosa importante en este foro: El 90% del trabajo tiene que ser tuyo. Sentarte a escribir "¿Cómo puedo hacer tal o cual cosa?" para salir por otro tema pidiendo que te resuelvan lo que decís que vas a resolver vos... 

Preguntar por qué no funciona tu diseño es una cosa. Pedir que, gratis, alguien se ponga a trabajar en un diseño por el que tendrías que pagar es otra. Sirva esto como advertencia, que no recibirás otra.
A buen entendedor...


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 24, 2010)

Tranquilo Cachito  
Lo que vos querés es algo como esto?


----------



## wilja (Oct 9, 2010)

si es esto lo que estoy mirando de hacer gracias


----------

